# Cattleya warneri coerulea



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 14, 2020)

Warneris have one of the largest cattleya flowers of the species (next to mossiaes), up to 20 cm (around 8 inches) in natural spread. Although they don’t have the full round petals of the hybrids, they make it up with their delicate colouring and fragrance.

One of my favourite of the genera, warneris are unique in that it is one of the few large flowered unifoliates that bloom in the summer (along with late mossiaes and dowianas).

Here is my warneri coerulea in full bloom, about 20 cm in natural spread. It is a 3rd year blooming of a selfing of warneri ‘Do Suzuki’ AM/AOS. Usually with two flowers, but this year only one .


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 14, 2020)

Great colours!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 14, 2020)

For some reason, it looks like it is offering a hug to me.

Lovely flower!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks all!

The colour of the ‘blues’ are so unusual in that it can appear really blue in certain lights esp northern exposures.

Looking closer at the stance of the flower, it does look like a welcoming gesture to hug. I will call her ‘Big Momma’!


----------



## abax (Jun 14, 2020)

Spectacular Catt.


----------



## Yusuf Jeewa (Jun 15, 2020)

It is lovely !


----------



## luvsorchids (Jun 15, 2020)

Really beautiful! One is better than none. 


Susan


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 15, 2020)

Thank you all. Indeed one is better than zero!


----------



## setaylien (Jun 15, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Warneris have one of the largest cattleya flowers of the species (next to mossiaes), up to 20 cm (around 8 inches) in natural spread. Although they don’t have the full round petals of the hybrids, they make it up with their delicate colouring and fragrance.
> 
> One of my favourite of the genera, warneris are unique in that it is one of the few large flowered unifoliates that bloom in the summer (along with late mossiaes and dowianas).
> 
> ...


For both size and colour, it's wonderful!


----------



## Just1more (Jun 16, 2020)

Love the colors, add fragrance makes it a winner!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks all. In addition, flowers lasts about 2.5-3 weeks too. So everyone should have a warneri!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 17, 2020)

Beautifull flower, Les! 



DrLeslieEe said:


> everyone should have a warneri!



Then somebody needs some more space! I will have to stick with Walkerianas for the moment!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 17, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Beautifull flower, Les!
> 
> 
> 
> Then somebody needs some more space! I will have to stick with Walkerianas for the moment!


Isn't that the mire we have as orchid parents and hoarders? Never enough space.

Although I must say the footprint for a well grown warnei is 6 inch pot only. They have tight PB.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 29, 2020)

Here’s a pic in my new light box. The ‘blue’ color needs to be adjusted with more lighting experience lol. 

Pot is 5 inch for the very mature plant:


----------



## Guldal (Jul 9, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Pot is 5 inch for the very mature plant



Might one ask for measurements for PB, leaves, and the pot....albeit in the metric system for this continental cretin?

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## SouthPark (Jul 9, 2020)

Very nice !!!!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 9, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Might one ask for measurements for PB, leaves, and the pot....albeit in the metric system for this continental cretin?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Jens


I had to look for the plant lol. Thought I lost it in the growing area. Luckily I found it.

Pot 15 cm
PB 10-12 cm
Leaves 18-20 cm long x 5-7 cm wide


----------



## terryros (Jul 12, 2020)

Does this plant have a double sheath like most labiatas?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 12, 2020)

terryros said:


> Does this plant have a double sheath like most labiatas?


Sometimes warneris do but not this plant.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 13, 2020)

Thx for the info, Les!


----------

